# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Обновление движка форума

## Aleksandra

Произошло обновление движка форума. Просьба о замеченных ошибках писать в тему.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Был сброшен цвет для маркеров "важная", "опрос" и "перемещено".

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Полностью пропал наш Портал со всем содержимым. Это нужно поправить в первую очередь, пока все это добро не вылетело из индексов поисковиков  :Sad:

----------


## Vadim_SVN

Последние дня три наблюдаю вот такое сообщение:


> Ваш запрос не может быть обработан, так как маркер безопасности неверный.


если использовать меню "навигация" -- "Все разделы прочитаны".
Если использовать ссылку внизу страницы "Все разделы прочитаны" с титула форума - то отрабатывает нормально.

----------


## thyrex

Или у нас перевелись желающие стать студентами, или это тоже связано с обновлением

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Скорее всего перевелись  :Smiley:  Подал заявку от имени 'тестовый аккаунт' без проблем. Проверьте.

----------


## thyrex

Проверено. Работает

----------


## Aleksandra

> Был сброшен цвет для маркеров "важная", "опрос" и "перемещено".





> Полностью пропал наш Портал со всем содержимым.





> Последние дня три наблюдаю вот такое сообщение:
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ваш запрос не может быть обработан, так как маркер безопасности неверный.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


fixed

----------


## Iron Monk

Из "Руководства форума" исчезла группа - "Администраторы". Это нормально? Или администраторы перевелись?

----------


## olejah

Нормально.

----------


## Iron Monk

Пропала звездочка  в шапке форума... //virusinfo.info/images/star.gif

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*Iron Monk*, Она на месте

----------


## Iron Monk

> Она на месте


 Появилась... Это хорошо. Я даже с другого браузера пробовал - торчало окошко "добавить в избранное" вместо звездочки.

----------


## qazzyx

Аватарки не ставятся, а у всех есть)

----------


## olejah

Аватары запрещены участникам со статусом Junior Member.

----------


## NOSS

> Аватары запрещены участникам со статусом Junior Member.


Лучше если бы в расчет бралось время регистрации на форуме, чем давать повод некоторым плодить бессмысленные посты.

----------


## olejah

Кстати по моему так и есть. У некоторых Младших Участников стоят аватары. Дата регистрации сравнительно давно.

----------


## NOSS

Если честно, то я не проверял... :Smiley:

----------


## olejah

И ещё, когда я сегодня писал этот пост не учёл одного - была проблема с записью в папку, поэтому никто не мог установить аватар. Теперь исправлено, так что можно экспериментировать.

----------

